# DyNaMaT TrUnK KiT ....56$..WTF



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*DyNaMaT TrUnK KiT ....56$..deal or not*

Is this a deal or not...cause I would Love to buy this Sh%t

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1380863379

Or is this 36 sq. ft. for 98$ a good deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1381774030


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

you can get 50 sq ft of FatMat for 60 bucks and 50 sq ft of B-Quiet Extreme for 85 bucks, so it's really dependent on how attached you are to dynamat, if you ask me go with one of the others.


----------



## 2002JustBlue (Sep 9, 2002)

I picked up the same Dynamat kit at Circuit City for $85+Tax. I talked the salesperson down. 

Basically I walked in and said if you want an easy sell, let me have some money off of this. He said how about 10%, I said okay, and it 3 minutes he made a nice commision and I got a good deal.

That Ebay was $56+$20 shipping = $76 (but I didn't have to wait, either)


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

or you could just get the FatMat or B-Quiet


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: DyNaMaT TrUnK KiT ....56$..deal or not*



PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Is this a deal or not...cause I would Love to buy this Sh%t
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1380863379
> 
> ...


36 sq. ft. of dynamat for $98 is a great deal. I sell that same bulk pack at the shop I work at for $250. $98 is pretty close to cost on the pack.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

refer to
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5605


----------

